
Atari re-entering hardware business with mysterious 'Ataribox' - alxmdev
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/300228/Atari_reentering_hardware_business_with_mysterious_Ataribox.php
======
illys
After so many years, Atari looks to me like an empty travelling label : not
the same company, not the same people, no continuity, no legacy... just a
label being sold and bought by Warner, JTS, Hasbro, Infogrames...

When people think of Atari, they recall Pong and other great games, the ST
computer line... the current Atari company is not related to any of that:
Nintendo, IBM or Apple ensured their continuity over time and may "re-enter"
older markets.

Atari is not "re-entering" anything: Infogrames is just re-using an old mythic
brand and intends to start a hardware business.

------
hellbanner
Related: "It's just Emulation - the challenge of selling old games" :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLWY7fCXUwE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLWY7fCXUwE)
GDC2016

------
orionblastar
More likely to be a Steambox that can run Windows until SteamOS is finished.

~~~
nailer
I don't know - the wood paneling seems a bit dated.

I'd happily pay for a slick PC case though, that looked as good as a PS4/xbone
and could fit a GTX 1080.

~~~
tyingq
I imagine the wood is an homage to the 2600:
[http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/avgn/images/d/dc/50-ToyH...](http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/avgn/images/d/dc/50-ToyHallofFame-
atari-2600-game-system.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20130818021209)

~~~
nailer
Well yes, me too, but most people wouldn't want a Steam box to look like that.

~~~
orionblastar
If it has Atari emulators on it that can buy roms to run over an HDMI cable it
might be worth it.

------
bni
Games console and mysterious - never a good combo

